# [OFF] Cedega :-@ !!!

## Tony Clifton

Bonjour,

je me suis abonné à cedega vendredi dernier pour pouvoir définitivement viré windows  :Very Happy: . Lors de la création du compte, ils marquent que le mot de passe me sera envoyé par mail, je poursuis mon inscription tout se passe bien, je fais le paiement je reçois la confirmation par mail que le paiement c'est bien déroulé (et sur mon compte aussi). Mais je n'ai toujours pas reçu le mail contenant le mot de passe pour me connecter et lorsque j'essaye de le renouveler sur leur site, j'ai le message me confirmant qu'un mail m'a bien été envoyé mais je n'ai toujours rien dans ma boite mail (à laposte.net). J'ai essayé de contacter le support mais je n'ai aucune réponses.

Je vais essayer de poster un message sur leur forum (enfin si il veut bien marcher   :Sad:  ), mais après je serais à court d'idées, que puis-je faire d'autre ?

Merci.

----------

## razer

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> que puis-je faire d'autre ?
> 
> Merci.

 

Installer WINE ?

----------

## Tony Clifton

LOL, hélas non ça aussi c'est déjà fait :'(.

Mais comme je suis curieux et que cedega n'est pas trop cher, j'voulais voir ce que ça donnait. Mais on ne le répèterait jamais assez, la curiosité est un vilain défaut.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> LOL, hélas non ça aussi c'est déjà fait :'(.
> 
> Mais comme je suis curieux et que cedega n'est pas trop cher, j'voulais voir ce que ça donnait. Mais on ne le répèterait jamais assez, la curiosité est un vilain défaut.

 

A tout hasard, t'es bien sûr que tu t'es pas planté quand t'as donné ton adresse email ?

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> A tout hasard, t'es bien sûr que tu t'es pas planté quand t'as donné ton adresse email ?

 

non non, d'ailleur j'entre mon adresse email lorsque j'essaye de renouveler mon mot de passe (et elle est bien dans leur base de données).

----------

## kernelsensei

Je ne connais pas les boites de laposte, mais t'as vérifié la boite spams ? (si il y en a une)

----------

## Tony Clifton

non plus, laposte ne doit pas avoir de filtrage anti-spam (ou alors c'est une vrai passoire   :Razz:  ).

Mais par contre j'avais essayé de contacter le support via le serveur laposte et je m'étais fais jetter (spamcop).

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> non plus, laposte ne doit pas avoir de filtrage anti-spam (ou alors c'est une vrai passoire   ).
> 
> Mais par contre j'avais essayé de contacter le support via le serveur laposte et je m'étais fais jetter (spamcop).

 

J'ai souvent eu des mail provenant de forum phpBB par exemple qui n'arrivaient jamais dans ma boite laposte.

Ils installent des filtres et detruise tes mail sans aucun contrôle, c'est une quasi certitude.

----------

## jerep6

On trouve cedega sur le p2p, mais est ce que c'est légal ?

----------

## E11

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> On trouve cedega sur le p2p, mais est ce que c'est légal ?

 

Ben non   :Laughing:  Sinon il ne faudrait pas payer   :Razz: 

----------

## gbetous

Il ne te reste plus qu'à tenter de contacter Cedega et leur donner une autre adresse...

----------

## anigel

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> non plus, laposte ne doit pas avoir de filtrage anti-spam (ou alors c'est une vrai passoire   ).

 

Je confirme : laposte dispose bel et bien d'un antispam. Mais effectivement, il vaut mieux le préciser, tant ce n'est pas évident quand on a une boîte chez eux. Certaines rumeurs feraient état d'un service volontairement foireux qui leur permettrait de décourager quelques usagers (le service de mail gratuit à vie serait déficitaire...).

----------

## blasserre

 *anigel wrote:*   

> ...snip... (le service de mail gratuit à vie serait déficitaire...).

 

bah c'est un service public

----------

## dapsaille

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   ...snip... (le service de mail gratuit à vie serait déficitaire...). 
> 
> bah c'est un service public

 

Hahahahahahahahaha ... bien bonne celle la

----------

## guitoo

J'ai eu le même problème l'année dernière je nais jamais reçu mon mot de passe sur ma boite laposte. Envoie un mail la correspondance avec le support passe.

----------

## titoucha

Tu ne peux pas désactiver l'anti-spam sur ta boite à lettre ?

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Certaines rumeurs feraient état d'un service volontairement foireux qui leur permettrait de décourager quelques usagers (le service de mail gratuit à vie serait déficitaire...).

 

Mais hélas je ne connais pas d'autre serveur mail gratuit qui propose de l'imap et qui fonctionne bien. La seule autre solution que j'ai trouvée c'est de configurer mon serveur mail, mais on doit alors subir les aléas des FAI.

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> J'ai eu le même problème l'année dernière je nais jamais reçu mon mot de passe sur ma boite laposte. Envoie un mail la correspondance avec le support passe.

 

C'est fait, il n'y a plus qu'à attendre la réponse, ils sont assez réactif ?

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu ne peux pas désactiver l'anti-spam sur ta boite à lettre ?

 

eh non, on peut pas faire grand chose avec les boites laposte (on reçoit même pas les mails de hotmail  :Very Happy: ). Mais j'avais l'impression que l'antispam ne fonctionnait qu'uniquement si on consultait ses mails en webmail et non en imap.

----------

## ultrabug

Bon courage, j'utilise Cedega aussi pour ne plus avoir besoin de Windows du tout et pouvoir jouer tranquille, c'est un bonheur.

Transgaming sont réactifs, ca devrait aller vite  :Smile: 

----------

